# 1952 Columbia RX-5 repro. problem



## Siestabikes (Jan 2, 2018)

My friend recently bought this and the coaster brake was sporadically engaging and totally freewheeling backwards...the seller claims he used to ride it often

I removed the coaster brake guts and found the 2 pieces with little teeth were backwards (teeth not together/meshing at all). 

i cleaned and put everything back together and all is fine. 

my question is was this a common problem from the factory or perhaps the previous owner did this and tried to sell his mistake away


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 2, 2018)

Never heard of that problem on any I've had or seen.I bought one for 50 bucks because the rear hub free wheeled,but it was because the grease was hard as a rock.


----------

